# Provisional License to tow a trailer!?!



## Sessle (3 February 2010)

So, I've just been insured on the 4x4! WHOOP!! So, I'm sure someone said that a full driving license is used as the provisional for trailer driving, so am I able to put 'L' plates on and tow the trailer (obviously not with any livestock in) with my full car license?! If I can that'll be lovely, as then I can practise to take my actual trailer test, so I can tow the neddies!!


----------



## ester (3 February 2010)

yes if you have someone who could legally tow the trailer sat next to you, either having done test or old enough to tow. and you can  have livestock in it.


----------



## Weeamigo (3 February 2010)

I am in the same boat, I just got my first trailer, and have to tow on L plates with my OH in the car as he can tow legally on his..

Not the best but better than nothing at all..  The test itself is only about £105 to take, so at some point I will give it a go even if I fail twice its better than the £900 I quoted for a course of lessons !! Eikkkeess


----------



## Sessle (3 February 2010)

Ah awesome, that will be veeeeery helpful! I'll just drag a parent along!! 
Ditto this Weeamigo, the lessons seem to be quite expensive, so it'll be nice to get some practice in myself! 
Thanks for the help


----------



## figbat (3 February 2010)

IIRC the supervising driver has to be insured and in a fit state to drive the vehicle (ie not drunk or asleep!).  They have to be able to take over if the need arises.


----------



## lizness (4 February 2010)

I am also insured on a land rover and want to practice however bf claims(not sure if true) that i need to be insured as a learner driver as I have L plates on. Might be worth checking


----------



## ester (4 February 2010)

You do have to tell your insurance you will be towing provisionally


----------



## HazellB (4 February 2010)

STOP!

You can't tow a braked trailer without a trailer test these days!
Seriously, they'll insure you and all the rest, but if you have an accident you are not covered. 

Having said that, I passed my test just after the law changed (about '93 wasn't it?) and on paper I'm illegal in any vehicle with more than five seats and towing any braked trailer. Yet when I rang the DVLA and police for advice they both said they didn't understand the new laws yet and that they thought I was fine in my 7 seat Discovery towing a 3 1/2 tonne trailer. So I've driven all these years! 
I know a trailer test instructor and he said they've basically allowed drivers to do as before for the first twelve months after the law changed, but now they are seriously jumping on anyone caught illegally towing without a test. The police hate the paperwork, but they will do it.


----------



## itsme123 (4 February 2010)

Of course you can. 

You can tow so long as there is someone next to you who IS able to tow legally, and so long as you're insured and not overladen. 
How do people practice and learn if they're not allowed to tow with L plates on??????? because by what you're saying even towing next to an instructor would be illegal. 

I would suspect an instructor WOULD say that seen as they're prime to make £900 out of anyone who believes them 
	
	
		
		
	


	





and it was 1997.


----------



## IsabelleJ (4 February 2010)

It might be a good idea to have some lessons for the parts of the test where you will have to reverse, as they will get you used to the setup and what you are expected to do.

Isabelle


----------



## HazellB (5 February 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
Of course you can. 

You can tow so long as there is someone next to you who IS able to tow legally, and so long as you're insured and not overladen. 


[/ QUOTE ]

No, you're wrong. It's not clear in the DVLA bumf, but it has to be a registered instructor beside you on public roads. The test doesn't require you to have driven on the roads, does it? 
And no, I'm not stupid enough to quote an instructor who's a lair. He charges about four hundred quid I think, not nine, by the way. Anyhow, he's a friend and knows damned well I wouldn't buy anything from him anyway. 

Unless the law changed again well after my conversation with him you shouldn't be driving with L plates on a braked trailer (unbraked is fine of course) on public roads without a registered instructor. 

I spend hours on end looking out at a car park at a large busy livestock auction centre (where I'm based) and I've never seen L's on a trailer yet.


----------



## star (6 February 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Of course you can. 

You can tow so long as there is someone next to you who IS able to tow legally, and so long as you're insured and not overladen. 


[/ QUOTE ]

No, you're wrong. It's not clear in the DVLA bumf, but it has to be a registered instructor beside you on public roads. The test doesn't require you to have driven on the roads, does it? 
And no, I'm not stupid enough to quote an instructor who's a lair. He charges about four hundred quid I think, not nine, by the way. Anyhow, he's a friend and knows damned well I wouldn't buy anything from him anyway. 

Unless the law changed again well after my conversation with him you shouldn't be driving with L plates on a braked trailer (unbraked is fine of course) on public roads without a registered instructor. 

I spend hours on end looking out at a car park at a large busy livestock auction centre (where I'm based) and I've never seen L's on a trailer yet. 

[/ QUOTE ]

sorry but that's utter crap.  it is absolutely fine to go out practising with L plates as long as you have someone sat next to you who has had a trailer license for 3yrs or who took their test pre 1997.  what you're saying is like saying you can only learn to drive a car if you have a proper instructor sat with you, not your mum or dad.  i towed my trailer everywhere on L-plates with my mum sat next to me, past numerous police cars and even VOSA patrols on the M25.  my official trailer instructor also said this is absolutely fine and encouraged me to practice between lessons.  me thinks you've got the wrong end of the stick somewhere and wanna check your facts before preaching them to the world!


----------



## Weezy (6 February 2010)

Indeedy 
	
	
		
		
	


	





However there has been talk that the DVLA may shift the goal posts again, and you will only be permitted to tow with L plates when accompanied by someone who has actually TAKEN the trailer test, or an instructor...i.e. abolish being taught by Grandfather rights 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  This does actually make sense tho as my OH is utterly crap at towing, and I rock, he is allowed, I am not LOL!


----------



## Kallibear (7 February 2010)

Yes, you CAN drive a trailer (up to 7.5 tonne I think) on a full B car license, with L-plates on, as long as you have someone who's got a +E license with you. I asked the towing instructor I'm going to be taking my test with soon.

HOWEVER PLEASE CHECK YOUR INSURANCE. I was all set up to stick Lplates on the big Merc to practise and had been added to the insurane (cheaper than expected!) but when I phone up to double check I could tow with L-plates on they wouldn't cover me as I classed as a 'provisional driver' and they don't cover provsional drivers on that insurnace-group of car.


----------



## Sessle (10 February 2010)

Thanks for all the helps guys! Best hurry up and learn if DVLA are thinking of changing it! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Shall check with insurance company! Whoop! So excited!


----------

